# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/27



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome all fisherman to the Annual Devils Lake Fire Department Fishing 
Tournament. We wish you all the best of luck!!!

Perch fishing on Devils Lake continues to be quite tough. Anglers are 
reporting a few fish in the Towers area and Hay Bale Bay areas, but it's very 
much hit and miss. Anglers are using hali's, small jigging raps, forage 
minnows, and hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, spikes, or minnow heads. 
Walleye fishing continues to be quite good with a decent bite in the early 
morning and just before evening hours. The best spots for walleyes have been 
Mission Bay, Acorn Ridge/Stromme Addition, Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, the Dome 
house, the Towers, Bud Bay, and Doc Hagens. Jigging raps, buckshot 
rattlespoons, sonars, & chubby darters have all been working. Pike fishing's 
been fair on Devils Lake, but has been quite good near Churches Ferry. Smelt, 
herring, or white jigs w/twister tails are all working. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

